

How to recruit developers from financial industry? - nradov

The financial services industry has been sucking up a lot of talented software developers in recent years. Now with the turmoil and layoffs in that industry, I suspect some of them are rethinking their career options. Perhaps those of us building software products and services can recruit a few. Can anyone suggest how to reach out to those people specifically?
======
bobbofart
I would be very careful picking up people that just run to a field because it
"pays well". I try not to hire software developers/programmers/engineers that
went with the herd. I want the people that played with computers as a hobby
well before they went to college. I want people that opted to take the more
hardcore academic route of CS or CE over MIS, IS, Business, or Finance.

------
bdotdub
I think a cool idea is very compelling. Interesting problems will intruige and
whet a good developers appetite. It also doesn't hurt to have a fun, laid back
environment. Business casual gets old pretty fast.

Ultimately, I think it comes to down money. Unfortunately, finance pays a
great deal, and its hard to turn it down when its in front of you. The more
interesting the problem is, and the cooler the environment/people, the less
money you'll need to offer to tear them away.

------
namcos
LinkedIn

